# The New 24mm Pancake Lens



## ReggieABrown (Dec 29, 2014)

I purchased this lens about a week ago, and I noticed upon attaching it to my camera, it was an extremely tight fit. I've search google to see if this is common for this type of lens (pancake lens), but I haven't been able to find any information.

Have anyone here on canonrumors noticed this "tight fit" on their camera body when using this lens? 

I really like the picture quality that I get from this lens and would hate to return it. But I also don't want to strip the lens mount on my camera body.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 30, 2014)

I think I remember reading somewhere that the lighter the lens, the tighter the fit seems to many people. I can't find where I saw that though - and I might be confusing it with something else - so don't put too much stock in it. I can't say that from personal experience I've experienced the above correlation though.

I found reviews by Amazon.com customers talking about their 40mm pancake being a tight fit. One returned it and months later got another one. The new one wasn't as tight, but apparently still felt tight to him/her.

Do you have any way of trying another one on your camera to see how it feels?


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 30, 2014)

Check out the comments on this blog as they seem to be experiencing the same:

http://www.photographyblog.com/previews/canon_efs_24mm_f_2_8_stm_photos/


----------



## ReggieABrown (Dec 30, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Check out the comments on this blog as they seem to be experiencing the same:
> 
> http://www.photographyblog.com/previews/canon_efs_24mm_f_2_8_stm_photos/



Thank you for that! I think I'm going to return it and try another one. I just bought a 7d2 and I'd hate to damage it and have my other lens fitting loose because of a $150 lens. And if the next one is too tight, I think I may have to turn to a sigma 18-35 art and that'll cover my 24mm focal length.


----------



## slclick (Dec 30, 2014)

My 40 is a tight freaking fit yet still smooth as it turns. I had the same moment of slight anxiety when I first mounted it but it's just a thing. Is there metal on metal scraping? I personally like a good tight fit, I had a 50 1.4 that wobbled so much I thought for sure I'd get light leaks.


----------



## Tanispyre (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes, I just picked up the 24 panny and it is extremely tight.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 30, 2014)

The feeling of a tight fit with a small light lens is quite normal. As it is light it has little mass to overcome the friction of the mount as you turn. In comparison the effort needed to lift and turn a much heavier lens such as an 85 f1.2 is much greater; the lens has more mass and so overcomes the friction of the mount easily. 

You often hear people complaining of their new 70-200 f2.8 feeling 'lose' on the mount; it's the same effect in reverse. If this lens was perceived to be as tighter fit as one like the new 24 pancake then you'd need Arnie to mount your heavier lenses for you. Not to mention the wear.


----------

